# getting on .602



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

i just just got my phone un-bricked and got it alive again, that was fun but i rooted it after being back on .340 and followed instructions and took the download out of jrummys toolbox for the .602 and now my phone is stuck on the M bootlogo...and i cant find a thread anywhere for some reason..any help?

used a different download for the .602 and now im in a bootloop..i guess that makes me feel like im a little closer from working on this for 6 hours..still need help


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you want rooted 602 just sbf using the 602 sbf fie and then the one click root.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can you still boot into clockwork recovery?


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I feel your pain man I have been there. If you cannot get into recovery the .602 sbf is the way to go, a clean start then use the one click root method. I am sure you know where the links are on rootz but here they are just to be sure. Make sure you download the full sbf, it is right at the top of the page.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s

and once you are on .602 you can't use z4 or gingerbreak to root it, you need this method here.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X


----------



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

i sbfd last night to .340 and had to call it a night at 4 am. and woke up to my phone installing .605, im trying the one click root method and seeing what happens with that if it works and then i would like to get me a rom back on my phone and do my fiances too! she is still on froyo liberty 2.1

one click root method isnt working for the .605 leak..


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

droidDoes.duh said:


> i sbfd last night to .340 and had to call it a night at 4 am. and woke up to my phone installing .605, im trying the one click root method and seeing what happens with that if it works and then i would like to get me a rom back on my phone and do my fiances too! she is still on froyo liberty 2.1
> 
> one click root method isnt working for the .605 leak..


are you using the newest Pete's Root Tool 1.06? http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X

if so, what is it saying? how is it not working?


----------



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

i re ran the one click root method and it says i should be rooted now, think it might have been thrown off for some reason, but petes box says congratulations and my phone keeps rebooting now


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Did u make sure to allow usb deugging. And charge only


----------



## droidDoes.duh (Aug 11, 2011)

I redid it and it worked, I also got my fiances phone all set up too, now I'm just trying to get or find a pink theme for her phone for shuji 2.2

And thank you guys very much, I wouldn't have been able to get it rooted because I didn't have a clue about the one click root! We are all set up, well when she is happy we will be lol


----------

